# Does an Omnibus make the obsolete single titles more collectable?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

was just on ebay before and was looking around at black library books.
ended up buying Dues Encarmine, Dues Sanginius, Dead Sky Black Sun, Soul Drinker, The Bleeding Chalice, Crimson Tears and i put bids on Nightbringer and Warriors of Ultramar. All bookes were in good condition or better (Oops! didnt cost me much but). i also have at home all the single titles in the space wolf saga in mint condition.

i was just wondering, Omnibus' are a great idea. and as a semi-collector i like to be annoying to myself and get Omnibus' as well as the single titles they contain.

but it got me thinking, when an Omnibus comes out and all the single titles become extinct from publication, does it make them more collectable/desirable?

for example, Nightbringer in better than average condition was hard to find.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i dont think it makes them more collectable, its more to give the publisher another chance to make some coin from readers like me who have come into reading the 40k books later in life


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Usually there are added extras in Omnibus' when it comes to stories. Either there is another short story, or some sort of long drawn-out introduction section where the author talks about the series and stuff. However, it doesn't help the publisher to mark the singles OoP (out-of-print) once an omnibus comes out. It can seriously hurt their profits. If someone bought the first two novels in the series as singles and then wanted the third, but it was OoP, because there was the new omnibus, most likely he/she would not buy the omnibus, but search elsewhere for the third single, therefor detracting from teh business of the publisher. so If the publisher keeps the singles and the omnibus, the n00bs can pick up the omnibus as an all in one and then those of us who bought into the series before said omnibus can still get the singles. And yet more than likely we will still buy the omnibus as well...just for shits. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Funnily enough... I am about to put all my Gaunts Ghosts books on E-Bay... so yes, they are very, very collectable when sold individually!!!* :thank_you:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

interesting to see how will play out for you. Let us know the results. 

CP


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

I personally prefer the smaller individual books as they are just that bit easier to carry with me and handle on the train, where I get most of my reading done. Also I find it weirdly daunting to embark on a 900+ page novel!

So I've been eBaying for them in place of buying the collected editions.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ive now got all the Space Wolf (6), the first 3 Soul Drinkers, the first 2 blood angels, the first 3 Ultramarines, the first 3 Grey knights all in single title in good - excellent condition.

good old shopping around on ebay!


----------

